# Porter Cable Production Pocket Cutter Model 552 ... Great tool for a small shop.



## CPWD (Dec 28, 2014)

I had heard about this machine from a friend of mine and spent several weeks tracking one down. Porter Cable stopped production on this model but I thought if I searched around I might be able to find one. Persitance paid off as one day while looking at Craigs List I found one at a local Pawn shop. I grabbed a small piece of oak and went over to the store to check it out. It looked to be in great shape. The merchant had no idea what it was but when I asked if I could test it out they said sure. It worked like a champ. I got it for $400. I looked online prior to the purchase and saw that they retailed for around $1200 new. I have done a complete kitchen, a large entertainment center and have built a number of other cabinets since I got it and it has easily paid for itself. You simply slide the face frame under the clamp, pull the red handle to lock the piece down, push the black handle forward (this cuts the pocket) and then pull the handle all the way back (this drills the hole) and the pocket hole is complete. The overall size of the tool is approx. 19"x 21"x 16" so it is easy to store in my small shop.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Interesting machine, ya done good!


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

You might find this site of value sometime in the future.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Porter-cable-Parts/All-Products-Parts/Model-552/3108/0725000/P0307052/00001?sid=aff:shareasale&ref=sas

I can't get this link to show up when I click on it here. Murphy? Sorry


----------



## CPWD (Dec 28, 2014)

Great website. Thanks for the tip. Saved in my favorites list.


----------

